# Refit 1/175 Scratch Built Update - Warp Nacelles



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Been stressing on how to build warp nacelles for this beast then I ran across a Gary Kerr drawing that revealed that they have a cylinder core....add the surrounding bling and you are ready for warp 8.

Not quite ready for primer but I couldn't resist a test fit. I wonder if they will still have Bondo in the 24th century.

http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/ent_temp6/

_________________
-- 
-Jason Ware

---------------------------------------------------------
VISIT MY ASTROPHOTOGRAPHY HOMEPAGE!!
ASTRO IMAGES FOR DOWN-LOAD, PRINTS
http://www.galaxyphoto.com
---------------------------------------------------------
My Other Hobby....High Power Rocketry
http://www.galaxyphoto.com/rockets.htm


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Of course they have bondo, How else could they possibly create those amazing ships? 
Your refit Enterprise is INSANE!
I am currently doing a scratch build of the Orion from 2001, and was trying to decide on my next model, thinking something simple! Now I have seen my future, and it looks painful!




galaxy_jason said:


> Been stressing on how to build warp nacelles for this beast then I ran across a Gary Kerr drawing that revealed that they have a cylinder core....add the surrounding bling and you are ready for warp 8.
> 
> Not quite ready for primer but I couldn't resist a test fit. I wonder if they will still have Bondo in the 24th century.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

1/175 scale? And I thought I was ambitious with my dinky little 1/291.5...

Nacelles are actually easier than they appear to be - once you've got the cylinder then the rest comes together quite nicely.


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> 1/175 scale? And I thought I was ambitious with my dinky little 1/291.5...
> 
> Nacelles are actually easier than they appear to be - once you've got the cylinder then the rest comes together quite nicely.


Well, I wouldn't say easy  LOTS of sanding and its
getting hot here in Texas, 98F....so I can only work 
for a while each morning before work.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Superb work, sir!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Amazing work there! Wow.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Jason,

This is incredible! She's really turning out nicely. :thumbsup:

Todd


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Agreed. That is looking sharp.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Hola that's freak'n huge!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

galaxy_jason said:


> Well, I wouldn't say easy  LOTS of sanding and its
> getting hot here in Texas, 98F....so I can only work
> for a while each morning before work.


98F would be nice - only about 14C here at the moment... which was a shock to come home to after having 34C in Tucson when I was there last month.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. What a beauty!


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

That is fantastic! Awesome job - can't wait to see the whole thing with a smooth coat of primer!

I've been pondering about redoing my PL 1/350 refit warp engines as well - like you I was encouraged when I saw those cross sections - I'll be salvaging the inboard/outboard grilles, but the rest (PL) is inaccurate enough that I want to build it from scratch with cylinders. I think I could tinker with that new Sketch Up 3D software (free app) where I could figure out exactly what I need for sizes. 

Did you purely reference those cross sections or did you take any artistic license with the sizes/where they intersected etc?


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

I started with the cross sections and as I worked used blueprints and reference photos. It turned out that the
core at my scale was 2.6" which is exactly LOC 2.6 rocket airframe. I picked the balsa on the top so that the thickness,
laying on the tube, was the proper height of the "box" then
filled in the sides with strips and sanded it round.

-Jason Ware


----------



## Owtw1997 (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow! You are my hero. I've dreamt of doing a studio scale Refit for years but thought it was unrealistic. Now I'm inspired!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Steve Mavronis said:


> Hola that's freak'n huge!



You Know galaxyJason If you could write up a good do it yourself on how this is done you will be a God


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Galaxy Jason!!...Good name, Fantastic work!! I hear they build every thing 
BIG in Texas, I guess it's true. A studio scale RELIANT next?..HMMM?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is that studio scale?


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

studio model is 8ft.

If Big E is 1000', studio scale would be 1/125. 

So it's not too far off.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

galaxy_jason said:


> Been stressing on how to build warp nacelles for this beast then I ran across a Gary Kerr drawing that revealed that they have a cylinder core....add the surrounding bling and you are ready for warp 8


What plans are you using there?

The warp engine is the most complicated part. From my drawing plans in 3D it became fairly apparent how the original was put together.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been trying to find the images - they WERE on CultTVman as of a couple days ago, but now (just as I was about to download them!) I find out from Steve that Gary Kerr wanted the images pulled from the site. D'OH!

Trying to find them elsewhere, but have had no luck. Perhaps someone here has already downloaded them?


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ I was going to ask about those images, too. (With the cross sections) I'd sure love to get a look at them.


Anyway... FANTASTIC WORK!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

These are the ones I used. Get them while they are still
there....

http://culttvman.com/kerrplans2.html


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Gunstar1 said:


> I've been trying to find the images - they WERE on CultTVman as of a couple days ago, but now (just as I was about to download them!) I find out from Steve that Gary Kerr wanted the images pulled from the site. D'OH!
> 
> Trying to find them elsewhere, but have had no luck. Perhaps someone here has already downloaded them?


There are so many copies of them floating around that they will be with us forever.


----------



## Jeff Jones (Mar 14, 2011)

*Enterprise*

I was so impressed with Jason's work on his Enterprise I started one also. I wouldn't of been able to get a handle on this with out his help from the website he put together. Another modeler Steve Neil also gave me some valuable tips on how to make a saucer. Steve made the original Spock ears in the original "Star Trek the Motion Picture", Thanks for the advice and help with this project. Its just getting started. Jeff Jones


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Jason's work is inspirational!


----------



## Jeff Jones (Mar 14, 2011)

*Refit "E"*

I had built 2 scratch built rc submarines from plans I had enlarged but never considered building the Enterprise this way until I had seen Jason's work. Very cool........................... Jeff


----------

